# Sudden worries!



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

I will be having my first IUI in the next two weeks (I am now on day 5 of gonal-f injections). Whilst we were trying to conceive naturally I kept everything as normal as possible, including drinking alcohol, because I kept thinking the more that I change my life, the less likely it was to happen. I did check with the specialist when I had my op and he said it was fine to keep drinking (within the normal limits of course) whilst trying.

Because we are now having treatment I am giving my body the best possible chance and have given up alcohol altogether but this is only since New Years Eve and because of it being the last "wild time" we did go a bit drink crazy over the last two weeks.

Soooo now I am worried that this could affect the IUI because I keep reading that you should give alcohol up at least 3 months before ttc as your chances of conceiving can be reduced by up to 50%!!

I am also following the Slimming World healthy eating plan and doing some yoga nearly every day - does it sound like I'm doing the right things


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Serafena,

Alcohol, smoking and obesity all have adverse effects on fertility. Avoid all three and you will optimise your chances.

Regards,

Peter



Serafena said:


> I will be having my first IUI in the next two weeks (I am now on day 5 of gonal-f injections). Whilst we were trying to conceive naturally I kept everything as normal as possible, including drinking alcohol, because I kept thinking the more that I change my life, the less likely it was to happen. I did check with the specialist when I had my op and he said it was fine to keep drinking (within the normal limits of course) whilst trying.
> 
> Because we are now having treatment I am giving my body the best possible chance and have given up alcohol altogether but this is only since New Years Eve and because of it being the last "wild time" we did go a bit drink crazy over the last two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------

